
The 2018 Top Programming Languages - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/the-2018-top-programming-languages
======
drawingappz
I always thought that in big data era SQL is one of the most important
languages out there. Though I like seeing python on the top.

